# Gold Cup 2019



## electrichead72 (Jun 6, 2019)

So the USMNT roster was posted...

https://www.ussoccer.com/stories/2019/06/berhalter-names-2019-gold-cup-roster

I may be in the minority here, but I think Bradley and Altidore's time is up. I know they have history and have performed in the past, but they need to step aside now.

No Josh Sargent here either? I continually hear that he's going to be part of the new era and they don't play him here?

No one may care about the Gold Cup, and the next WC is 3 years away, but I think they need to start playing new players.

The U20s are doing well and maybe they'll put together a crackling squad for the Olympics.


----------



## Justafan (Jun 6, 2019)

electrichead72 said:


> So the USMNT roster was posted...
> 
> https://www.ussoccer.com/stories/2019/06/berhalter-names-2019-gold-cup-roster
> 
> but I think Bradley and Altidore's time is up.


They’re still playing!!??


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 18, 2019)

electrichead72 said:


> So the USMNT roster was posted...
> 
> https://www.ussoccer.com/stories/2019/06/berhalter-names-2019-gold-cup-roster
> 
> ...


I'll take Altidore or Bradley over Zardes any day. Truth is none of those guys will probably be around for the next WC but maybe they keep them to groom some of the young guys. What ever happened to Green? Is he really that bad or is he hurt?


----------



## Bubba (Jun 18, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I'll take Altidore or Bradley over Zardes any day. Truth is none of those guys will probably be around for the next WC but maybe they keep them to groom some of the young guys. What ever happened to Green? Is he really that bad or is he hurt?


Golazo from Zardes , just kidding. He scores goals just being around the ball


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 18, 2019)

Bubba said:


> Golazo from Zardes , just kidding. He scores goals just being around the ball


When I saw the goal it immediately reminded me of this:


----------



## electrichead72 (Jun 18, 2019)

That's pretty much what happened to Zardes.


----------



## Round (Jun 22, 2019)

Team playing not so good teams but looks better than they have in a long time.  Actually seem to have a style and attitude.  But, what the hell is wrong with the people putting this on.  Stadium was 1/3 full, maybe play in California once in a while?


----------



## ToonArmy (Jun 27, 2019)

Never been much of a Jozy fan especially when he was with Sunderland but gotta love his pride and passion for team and country after that goal


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2019)

Those who oppose VAR should be watching Mexico-Costa Rica.  Referee gave CR a PK  with no Yellow to Mexican fouling player for a DOGSO foul just outside the box.  No VAR in Gold Cup (why not?) so the error stands.


----------



## watfly (Jun 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Those who oppose VAR should be watching Mexico-Costa Rica.  Referee gave CR a PK  with no Yellow to Mexican fouling player for a DOGSO foul just outside the box.  No VAR in Gold Cup (why not?) so the error stands.


Actually there was a yellow given.  Just couldn't really see it on TV.

Hypothetical...if your Costa Rica would you rather have a PK and play the rest of the game man for man, or a direct kick just outside the box and play a man up for 40+ minutes? I'd take the PK but its a pretty close tradeoff.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2019)

watfly said:


> Actually there was a yellow given.  Just couldn't really see it on TV.
> 
> Hypothetical...if your Costa Rica would you rather have a PK and play the rest of the game man for man, or a direct kick just outside the box and play a man up for 40+ minutes? I'd take the PK but its a pretty close tradeoff.


The broadcast replay, and the network's referee analyst, says the ref in the game got it wrong.  With VAR, Mexico is down a man, but has a better chance to win (which they eventually did anyway).


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2019)

espola said:


> The broadcast replay, and the network's referee analyst, says the ref in the game got it wrong.  With VAR, Mexico is down a man, but has a better chance to win (which they eventually did anyway).


Good discussion by serious referees here --

http://www.bigsoccer.com/threads/2019-gold-cup-referee-discussion-rs.2103856/page-6


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> When I saw the goal it immediately reminded me of this:


That’s the funniest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Good discussion by serious referees here --
> 
> http://www.bigsoccer.com/threads/2019-gold-cup-referee-discussion-rs.2103856/page-6


Would you like me to explain it to you?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 30, 2019)

It’s only halftime but a big Kudos to Curaçao. With a population of 160K compared to our 325 million put together a terrific team.


----------



## electrichead72 (Jun 30, 2019)

They're doing really well, putting some scares into the US team, who came out sluggish for this second half of the game.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 30, 2019)

electrichead72 said:


> They're doing really well, putting some scares into the US team, who came out sluggish for this second half of the game.


I’ve seen the last 60 minutes of this game and Curaçao has been the better side. In fact there has been quite a lot of booing.


----------



## electrichead72 (Jun 30, 2019)

They were the better side for the second half. 

They better buy the US keeper a nice steak dinner tonight, because he won that game for us with that flying save.


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Jun 30, 2019)

Hey USMNT - Get your sh%T together!!!  You squeaked by a team whose country's population is less than 200K.  Seriously.....I see so much talent here in So Cal....what is the problem with this team??  I can't figure it out except maybe they are too confident??!  I don't know...just venting here....


----------



## electrichead72 (Jun 30, 2019)

I don't think the roster was too good to begin with.

Bradley, Zardes, Altidore and the other guys that don't perform need to hit the bricks. Why bring in a new coach when he just keeps picking the same players to fill the roster? All the club teams are not playing right now and they keep bringing in these players that weren't able to get the job done before.

I guess the Gold Cup isn't really a big deal anyway maybe, so that's why they aren't worried about it?


----------



## Round (Jul 2, 2019)

Not a good way to let Mexico advance.  I guess they will get a full stadium, but soccer is turning into wrestling. Not real.


----------



## ToonArmy (Jul 2, 2019)

Soft pen. More like a dive


----------



## electrichead72 (Jul 2, 2019)

that did look pretty slight


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2019)

Round said:


> Not a good way to let Mexico advance.  I guess they will get a full stadium, but soccer is turning into wrestling. Not real.


Telenovela soccer sells well in Mexico.  Will it sell in Chicago?


----------



## Round (Jul 3, 2019)

Why are  they playing in such crappy cities?


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2019)

Zardes is good in what he does, but he is far from being a complete player.


----------



## Round (Jul 3, 2019)

Never had a good striker.  He is better than Altidore, they need to gove something different a try.  Nice to see 20 year olds take over.


----------



## jojosoccer (Jul 3, 2019)

We are in need of a Clint Dempsey or Landon Donovan type of forward again.
Can run all day with a lot of speed, go at defenders and Finish. 
US is in need for speed.


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2019)

jojosoccer said:


> We are in need of a Clint Dempsey or Landon Donovan type of forward again.
> Can run all day with a lot of speed, go at defenders and Finish.
> US is in need for speed.


Landon is turning into a pretty good TV soccer analyst, based on watching his post-game comments today.


----------



## jojosoccer (Jul 3, 2019)

Agree. He’s come a long way as an analyst.


----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2019)

jojosoccer said:


> Agree. He’s come a long way as an analyst.


He's not just a cheerleader.  He showed some insight into how the players adjusted their runs during the game to try to pop someone loose.


----------



## electrichead72 (Jul 4, 2019)

It seems like he actually thinks out and understands what is going on there on the field, and conversely what they should be doing and clearly explaining it to the audience.

Unlike Lalas who is there to just to be cocky and be sure that his point is heard the loudest.


----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2019)

electrichead72 said:


> It seems like he actually thinks out and understands what is going on there on the field, and conversely what they should be doing and clearly explaining it to the audience.
> 
> Unlike Lalas who is there to just to be cocky and be sure that his point is heard the loudest.


He would make a good college coach.


----------



## electrichead72 (Jul 7, 2019)

Well, there goes that.

The US had some chances in the first half they couldn't finish and the second half got away from them.

After that performance by Bradley, maybe they'll finally figure out to leave him off the roster next time. He had trouble getting that ball to his teammates.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 7, 2019)

electrichead72 said:


> Well, there goes that.
> 
> The US had some chances in the first half they couldn't finish and the second half got away from them.
> 
> After that performance by Bradley, maybe they'll finally figure out to leave him off the roster next time. He had trouble getting that ball to his teammates.


And Altidore and Zardes. Neither are technical and linear. Though Zardes works hard, but not enough.


----------



## electrichead72 (Jul 7, 2019)

Altidore had a chance that he blew, and set up Pulisic for what could have been something, so he has the slight edge on the night.

Zardes came on and didn't do much.

I do agree that they both need to be left off the next roster.

I guess the coach has some time to figure it out now.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 7, 2019)

electrichead72 said:


> Altidore had a chance that he blew, and set up Pulisic for what could have been something, so he has the slight edge on the night.
> 
> Zardes came on and didn't do much.
> 
> ...


I like Berhalter and the direction and style of play he’s put in place.


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2019)

electrichead72 said:


> Altidore had a chance that he blew, and set up Pulisic for what could have been something, so he has the slight edge on the night.
> 
> Zardes came on and didn't do much.
> 
> ...


Zardes may still be in the younger-but-getting-better class of player.  I wouldn't write him off completely already.


----------



## electrichead72 (Jul 7, 2019)

I agree Zardez is going to be around until the US can find a #9 to fill that role.

I think Jordan Morris was supposed to be that guy, but he hasn't quite done it yet. Maybe give him some more playing time, or bring up Josh Sargent to give him a chance.

The US has some good players, we just need to get them together.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 8, 2019)

electrichead72 said:


> Altidore had a chance that he blew, and set up Pulisic for what could have been something, so he has the slight edge on the night.
> 
> Zardes came on and didn't do much.
> 
> ...


Left off the roster but who takes their place? They better decide quickly before qualifications start again for the next WC.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 8, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Left off the roster but who takes their place? They better decide quickly before qualifications start again for the next WC.


Soto, Weah, Sargent to name 3


----------



## ToonArmy (Jul 8, 2019)

Weah should be getting good playiing time with Lille I think it will be time to call him up. But if the plan is play direct to a physical target man it's going to be Jozy


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Jul 8, 2019)

In my very humble opinion, what I saw that set apart Mexico from the US in the second half yesterday, was passing and chemistry.  Mexico constantly found feet and their chemistry was great - I mean, that goal --it was awesome.  Jozy - obviously needs to work on his finishes.  Pulisic - He is a VERY good player --but good God, I mean EVERYTIME he got the ball, announcers would go bananas---.  I get that the US needs a STAR player but can we concentrate on winning as a TEAM first?  Bradley - He did not have a good game at all.


----------



## Justafan (Jul 8, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Soto, Weah, Sargent to name 3


Add Dest to that list, he’s a world class right back.  Weah and Dest are ready now.  I’d love to see them play with Pulisic.  Now if we can get  Efrain Alvarez to play for the USA, that would be a great core of world class young players going forward.


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2019)

Mexico fan immortalized --


----------

